
BitTorrent Defense Lawyer Joins Copyright Trolls - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-defense-lawyer-joins-copyright-trolls-111126/
======
cft
My girlfriend's father has this saying: "When you have a lawyer, you have TWO
problems"

i.e. the underlying problem, and the lawyer himself

------
andrewfelix
It's a profit driven industry like any other. I find it disgusting, but I
don't find it surprising.

------
adamdecaf
You know what his choice made me do? Donate to the EFF (they apparently even
have a sponsor to match donations to $500k). I hope Mike realized how asinine
his decision was.

------
naner
Ignoring the moral aspects here, this is a smart strategic move. Who better to
bring a case against bittorrent users than one who knows all their defensive
moves?

From the other side, lawyers defending bittorrent users against Meier can use
his old arguments against him. Though I don't know how much that will help.

~~~
AJ007
May be this was his plan all along.

------
fourply
This is why we can't have nice things....

and why the EFF [Subpoenadefense] list is basically dead.

------
lukejduncan
From a lawyers perspective, this may even be admirable. part of the ethos of
the industry is the ability to defend and prosecute both sides of an argument.

------
jwb119
he's got more issues than just morality here, as the DC rules of professional
conduct for lawyers apply to him..

in part, he may be barred (or may at least need consent) from any litigation
where his new clients interests are adverse to his former clients interests.

For instance... " a lawyer shall not represent a client with respect to a
matter if: (1) That matter involves a specific party or parties and a position
to be taken by that client in that matter is adverse to a position taken or to
be taken by another client in the same matter even though that client is
unrepresented or represented by a different lawyer; (2) Such representation
will be or is likely to be adversely affected by representation of another
client;"

See:
[http://www.dcbar.org/for_lawyers/ethics/legal_ethics/rules_o...](http://www.dcbar.org/for_lawyers/ethics/legal_ethics/rules_of_professional_conduct/amended_rules/rule_one/rule01_07.cfm)

------
spooneybarger
It would be great if he turned out to have switched sides because he felt
aggrieved and wronged by the people he used to defend, much like Benedict
Arnold.

------
gojomo
Maybe he was a double-agent for the copyright cartels all along. Or a triple-
agent now.

~~~
atakan_gurkan
If you mean he can turn around and sue copyright trolls again, he cannot do
that. His former clients will claim there is a conflict, since now he has
access to their data under attorney client relationship.

~~~
jiggy2011
Doesn't this work the other way around?

Perhaps not since his previous clients would have been individual cases for
disparate individuals and there wouldn't have been so much 'data'?

